# Auf entfernten Server aus Eclipse mit WTP deployen



## Aristoteles83 (14. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Und zwar habe ich einen Rechner, den ich als Server benutze und auf dem mein Glassfish Applicationserver läuft. Nun möchte ich gerne mit meinem Laptop, das ich zur Entwicklung nutze, meine JavaEE-Anwendungen lokal entwickeln und im Anschluss auf den entfernten Glassfish deployen. Am angenehmsten wäre es von daher, wenn ich das aus Eclipse heraus erledigen könnte. Doch leider kann ich unter WTP keine Remote Adresse, sondern nur einen Dateipfad angeben, wo mein Server liegt. Kann mir jemand von euch helfen, ob es dennoch eine Möglichkeit gibt?

Viele Grüße,
Aristoteles23


----------



## byte (14. Jan 2008)

Wie wärs mit Ant?


----------



## Aristoteles83 (15. Jan 2008)

nein das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden ;-)


----------

